# Suchtipps für Forenuser

## Kev111

Hallo (hauptsächlich) Mods,

Da ihr doch immer so toll alle möglichen Duplikate und so findet, habt ihr beim Suchen sicherlich viel Erfahrung, vielleicht könnt ihr die an dieser Stelle mit den restlichen Usern teilen und eure Tips für die Suche hier im Forum "preisgeben".

Mir fällt die Suche hier im Forum nämlich etwas schwer.

z.B. habe ich über eine Stunde nach einem Thread gesucht, den ich hier mal gelesen hatte, bei der es darum ging, dass ein Rechner für einen kleineren die Packte kompilliert und Binäre Packte ausspuckt, die man dort dann ganz einfach installieren  kann. Der Thread war recht detailiert und beinhaltete auch Code für ein Script in dem sinne von "emerge_für_kleinen <packetname>" dannach wurde IMHO die make.conf mit der von dem kleinen ersetzt, dannach das Packet gebaut und irgendwo abgespeichert, nachdem wurde die alte make.conf wieder zurückkoppiert. Der Thread war glaube ich sowas wie "Packte von grosem Rechner für kleinen bauen" oder so in der Art. 

Diesen Thread habe ich, wie gesagt, längere Zeit vergebens gesucht, vielleicht könnt ihr einfach mal eure Erfahrungen teilen.

Gruß,

Kevin

----------

## Earthwings

Ok, ich versuch es mal.

Zuerst überlegt man sich, wo man die Suche startet. Die Alternativen wären

- QuickSearch (die Box da rechts oben)

- Suchfunktion

- Suchfunktion voreingestellt aufs deutsche Forum (gut als Lesezeichen)

- Bugzilla. Dort immer die erweiterte Suchfunktion verwenden, die Standardeinstellungen filtern zu viel weg.

- Google mit Einschränkung site:forums.gentoo.org

Die Suchfunktion hat den Vorteil, das man die Suche auf einzelne Foren einschränken kann. Das ist sehr wichtig, wenn man zuviele Ergebnisse erhält (viele Seiten im Ergebnis => Suchergebnis ist Müll). Außerdem kann man anstatt Topics einzelne Beiträge anzeigen, was bei Threads mit vielen Seiten oft die einzige Möglichkeit ist. Allerdings stimmt nicht alles, was die Suchfunktion behauptet, die booleschen Funktionen (AND, OR, NOT) sind abgeschaltet.

Google benutze ich fast nie, da es scheinbar auch die google-friendly urls nicht indiziert hat. Allerdings gibt es bei Google nicht die Einschränkungen bezüglich Mindestwortlänge und Sonderzeichen (s.u.)

Dann überlegt man sich, welche Begriffe man für die Suche verwendet. Man sollte niemals eine komplette Zeile Fehlermeldung eingeben, wie es bei Google oft sehr gut funktioniert. Die einzelnen Suchbegriffe werden per logischem AND verknüpft. Für jeden Suchbegriff sollte gelten: 

- er hat mindestens drei Zeichen 

- er steht nicht in der Stoppwortliste (wird dann aber nur rausgefiltert, nicht weiter schlimm)

- er ist nicht zu allgemein (gentoo, portage, error, fails, bug wären so Kandidaten)

- er hat keine Sonderzeichen wie Punkt, Schrägstrich, etc.

Folgende Suchbegriffe bringen also beispielsweise unbrauchbare Ergebnisse:

- /etc/acpi/default.sh (wird zu etc acpi default sh und sh ist auch noch zu kurz)

- at emerge (at zu kurz, emerge sehr allgemein)

- 2005.0 release (wird zu 2005 0 release)

- | < > funktioniert nicht (deswegen gibts da auch jede Woche Duplikate)

- su permission denied (su zu kurz, Hauptgrund für die ganzen Duplikate dazu)

Bei den Ergebnissen sollte man noch dran denken, das sie nach Datum sortiert sind, nicht nach Relevanz.

----------

## return13

ich find die suchfunkiton sollte zumindest in dem sinne überarbeitet werden, das man wenigstens in Anführungsstrichen ganze Strings und sonderzeichen schreiben kann - ich mein etwas komfort mag doch jeder...

----------

## Kev111

OK, das ist doch schonmal ein sehr guter Anfang.

Wie sieht es mit der Beachtung von Groß und Kleinschreibung, mit der Beachtung/Nutzung (?) von Jokern und mit deutschen Umlauten/Sonderbuchstaben aus?

Könnte man die Quicksearch-Funktion vielleicht (wahlweise im Profil) auf sein Lieblingsforum beschränken?

----------

